# افكار و ابداعات و خبرات في البراميفيرا



## nasserbalkhi (5 مايو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء معكم المهندس ناصر البلخي و انا اعمل في المملكة العربية السعودية و ما وجدته بعد خبرة 3 سنوات في التخطيط و 10 سنوات في التنفيذ ما يلي
1- لا يمكن عمل أي برنامج مميز بدون خبرة التنفيذ و التصميم و الامور الفنية و التعاقدية والمالية اللغة الانكليزية و نوعية العمالة و انتاجياتها
2- لابد من فهم كامل لغرض المشروع و طبيعته خاص او عام و كذلك طبيعة الشركة و ظروف تمويلها
3- لابد من فهم طبيعة جهاز الاشراف و المالك و ما هو المطلوب و جميع قصص project management 
4- استيعاب كامل للموارد من ناحية الانتاجية و العقود و سرعة العمل و الانجاز
5-البرنامج بحد ذاته و هو primavera و برنامج معمول بمنتهى الذكاء مثله مثل الاتوكاد و ستاد و غيره لكن لا يمكن ان يمثل الواقع 100 % و لابد من بعض المناورات فيه ليتم الاخراج حسب المطلوب قد الامكان
6- مع الاهمية الكبيرة و ما نستفيده جميعا لموضوع مشاكل في البراميفيرا فاني اعتبر موضوعنا مكمل له بشكل أو بأخر 
ما ارغب به هو عملية مبادرة و عملية عكسية و هي أن نقوم بإضافة ما نعرفة من ابداعات و افكار و حلول و طرق لمعالجة المشاكل فكل من يعرف فكرة معينة او فتوى معينة او حل معين او محاضرة متسلسلة يمكن اضافتها


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 مايو 2010)

*امور لا تنفذ في براميفيرا*

لا اعتقد ان البرنامج يقوم بما يلي
1- لا يوجد تقويم هجري
2- لا يمكن تلوين الانشطة بألوان مختلفة
3- لا يمكن كتابة WBS على سطرين
4-لا يمكن فتح خيار user في حال كنت لا تستخدم نسخة مرخصة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 مايو 2010)

*انطلاق البرنامج الزمني و مرحلة البدء بالبرنامج*

مطلوب توافر المعلومات التالية
1- وصف المشروع و المساحات و توزع المباني و عدد الطوابق و طبيعة التشغيل و الاستثمار
2- العقد و مدة التنفيذ و مصادر التمويل و توافره و النقط الاساسية في التسليم Milestone 
3- جدول الكميات المسعر في المناقصات و في المشاريع cost plus جدول كميات محسوب و مسعر
4-لائحة بالمشتريات و التوريدات
5- لائحة بالمخططات التنفيذية
6- نقاط قوة و ضعف الشركة
7- طريقة ادارة المشروع 
8-مستندات رئيسية مثل استلام المواقع و التراخيص و الصعوبات
9- الجلوس مع جميع الاختصاص و الاستماع اليهم من مهندس الكهرباء و الميكانيك و المعماري و الانشائي و العقود و المالية و الموارد البشرية و زيارة موقع المشروع
10-الجلوس مع المالك او الاستشاري و دراسة و فهم متطلباته
11- متطلبات السلامة و ظروف البلد و المشروع
12- مدى توافر الموارد و العمالة و مقاولين الباطن و اسعار السوق و الانتاجيات و المعدات
لا تخافوا مع الخبرة و في حال كانت الشركة منظمة كل المذكور أعلاه من السهل جدا عمله


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 مايو 2010)

*طلب خاص ارجو اضافة معلومات و ليس أسئلة لانجاح الغاية من الموضوع و اغناؤه*

اتمنى الاضافة المؤكدة او شبه المؤكدة فقط للمعلومة و كذلك اضافة الخبرات و من لديهم خبرة فقط و الاختصار قدر الامكان من عبارات الشكر او الاسئلة فالموضوع ليس للأسئلة و انما فقط لاضافة معلومات


----------



## the poor to god (5 مايو 2010)

يمكن عمل بعض التحايلات مثل جعل البرنامج يقرأ التقويم الهجرى لكن بلغة انجليزية لكن لا يمكن وضع حرف h لتعبير عن الهجرى وذلك بأختيار عمر المشروع 1429 وتعديل ايام العمل مثل شهر فبراير مثلا بضبط النتيجة من 28 يوم الى 30


----------



## the poor to god (5 مايو 2010)

يمكن عدم استخدام CURRENC,EXCHANGE RATE وضع العملة للبلد التى تعمل بيها مباشرة وتكون قيمتها هى الواحد بدلا من الدولار عن طريق التعديل فى عملة الدولار ووضع رمز الريال مثلا بدلا من الدولار عن طريق ADMIN and ADMIN CURRENCY وعمل التغيرات التى اوضحتها سابقا ممكن التحايل فة الكثيرررررررررررر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (6 مايو 2010)

*المعلومات التي يفيد ادخالها في البرنامج*

البرنامج الزمني الناجح يجب ادخال اقصى قدر ممكن من المعلومات اليه ليعطي النتائج المبهرة و نلاحظ هنا انه ادخال اول برنامج يكون طويل و فيه بعض الصعوبة لكن البرامج التالية يصبح الموضوع اسهل و هنا نميز ما يلي
1- عمل EPS و هو الهيكل التنظيمي للمشاريع
2- عمل activity code
3- عمل project code 
4- عمل resourse code
5- عمل cost account و هو هام جدا 
6 - تزويد البرنامج بالموارد
7- تزويد البرنامج بالعلاقات المختلفة و عن فهم لفعالية كل علاقة FF - FS - SF - SS و اعتقد انه لكل منها اهميتها و محاذيرها لذلك الفهم و الخبرة مطلوبان
يتم تغذية جميع المعلومات و الاستفادة منها
ارجو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## nasserbalkhi (6 مايو 2010)

*المستوى المتقدم و المتطور في براميفيرا*

سأبدا بعون الله بشرح أفكار و رؤوس أقلام لمواضع هامة في primavera وفق نسخة اوراكل للفت نظر مهندسي التخطيط اليها لأني أجزم ان 80 % من مهندسي التخطيط لديهم نقط عاتمة و افكار خاطئة و مواضيع يتجنبون الخوض بها لعدم الاحراج
و سأحاول ان اسلط الضوء عليها من معلوماتي الشخصية و من الكتب و المراجع التي املكها و من الدورات المتقدمة التي قمت بها في هذا المجال و من خبرة عملي في المملكة العربية السعودية
ارجو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## nasserbalkhi (6 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رقم 1 و هو project architect*

عند اضافة مشروع جديد كما تعلمون و بعد السؤال عن eps ثم roject name ثم البداية و النهاية ثم المدير المسؤول ثم العملة المختارة ثم project architect و بالاستمرار فيه نستطيع استيراد مشروع جاهز او جزء من مشروع موجود في مكتبة methodology mamangement و هو البرنامج الذي يتزل مع براميفيرا6 و يتم التحكم فيه مع ضرورة الانتباه عند الاستيراد للخيار modify لتحديد شروط التنزيل و الاضافة
و لكم كل الشكر
ارجو من ادارة الموقع ان تثبت الموضوع لاهميته


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 مايو 2010)

نأمل تواصلكم دائما


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 يوليو 2010)

نأمل التواصل


----------



## magnum1272003 (21 يوليو 2010)

إن شاء الله


----------



## enghaytham (24 يوليو 2010)

نأمل المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (29 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو من ادارة الملتقى شرح طريقة اضافة الملفات للأهمية


----------



## nasserbalkhi (29 أغسطس 2010)

مرفق ملف مثال على برنامج زمني بسيط لكن بلاحظ فيه بعض الاعمدة ذات اهمية خاصة في حال يتم التعامل مع الموارد


----------



## nasserbalkhi (29 أغسطس 2010)

سيتم اضافة المرفقات الاخرى تباعا و هي خطة الموارد و مراقبة التكلفة و متابعة تقدم العمال و خطة الشهر القادم و نماذج تقارير مختلفة لاغناء الموضوع و يكون لديكم فكرة كاملة على ما يستطع مهندس التخطيط القيام به


----------



## nasserbalkhi (30 أغسطس 2010)

*تقرير متابعة الانجاز - براميفيرا*

مرفق نموذج لتقرير متابعة الانجاز يوضح نسبة الانجاز الفعلية و المطلوبة و مقدار التأخير و المدة و التكلفة الحقيقة و مؤشر الكلفة


----------



## محمد مطر (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير...
بانتظار المزيد...


----------



## المهندسه هديل (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل 
بانتظار بقية شرحكم القيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Jamal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع هام جيد واصبت في اختياره
بانتظار بقية شرحكم القيم


----------



## nasserbalkhi (18 سبتمبر 2010)

المرفق معلومات كاملة يمكن لمهندس التخطيط ان يقدمها تخص ادارة الموارد و الانتاجية و التكلفة 
و كذلك خطة الشهر القادم و البنود ذات العلاقة و نسب انجاز 
كلها معلومات يجب ان يقدمها مهندس التخطيط الناجح
و انصحكم من كل قلبي ان تبحثوا بهذا المعلومات و ان تكون بمنحى الجدية و من يتمكن من فهمها فهو سيكون من افضل مهندسي التخطيط لأنه و الله رأيت بالسعودية من القصص و الروايات الكثير فكل من قرأ كلمتين او فهم معلومتان و اصبح يقوم بعمل علاقة معينة و يبدأ يقول Float , FS , milestone اصبح يعتبر نفسه فاهما و يغلق باب التعلم و يريد فرض سوء علمه على الجميع
ارجو الافادة و الاستفسار الجدي عن اي موضوع ويمكن ان نتعاون عليه
اخوكم م ناصر البلخي


----------



## nasserbalkhi (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو من ادارة الموقع تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## mohammedsharaby (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## م الفا (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة لتلوين الانشطه فهذا ممكن حيث انه يمكن ان تكون الانشطة ذات نفس الكود بلون مختلف طبعا الكلام على bar


----------



## Jamal (18 أكتوبر 2010)

سلمت يداك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> يمكن عمل بعض التحايلات مثل جعل البرنامج يقرأ التقويم الهجرى لكن بلغة انجليزية لكن لا يمكن وضع حرف h لتعبير عن الهجرى وذلك بأختيار عمر المشروع 1429 وتعديل ايام العمل مثل شهر فبراير مثلا بضبط النتيجة من 28 يوم الى 30



اشرح الخطوات من فضلك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير عن خبرتك القيمة والمتعمقة فى ذالك المجال نفسه


----------



## alnda (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ ناصر
شكراا على المجهود المبذول
لكن لى تعليق صغير 
ان هذا البرنامج الموجود فى ملف الاكروبات هو برنامج للشرح
وليس برنامج فعلى
من الممكن ان تضع برنامج فعلى فى المرفقات وفى هذه الحاله نستطيع ان نفهم اكثر
كما اعلم انه من الممكن ان يكون صعب عليك وضع برنامج كامل نظراا لاهميه العمل الذى تقوم وللمسؤليه تبع الشغل الخاص بك
لذا غير اسم المشروع ومن الممكن ان تغير قيم التكالف
وتكون الافاده اكبر وتسهب فى الشرح كمان شويه
تقبلنى زميل وصديق لك
م يوسف


----------



## nasserbalkhi (24 أكتوبر 2010)

المرفق نموذج جدول متابعة الموارد و جدول اخر متابعة التدفق النقدي


----------



## nasserbalkhi (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو الافادة للجميع


----------



## Jamal (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## managment (9 نوفمبر 2010)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## محمود حسن 61 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safys (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على اللمحات الفعالة والمفيدة ونامل منك المزيد


----------



## odwan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

فى انتظار المزيد من الابداعات


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجميع و ارحب بالاستفسارات من العيار الثقيل


----------



## حسن احمد (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gamil_13 (16 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

thanks very much..


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اعود اليكم من جديد
و اشجع الجميع على قراءة الملفات المحملة من قبلي
سأعود لطرح اسئلة و الافكار الهامة من العيار الثقيل و حسب خبرتي مع الشركات الكبيرة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الان سأعود للتكلم بمهنية عالية و اذكركم بنفسي انا المهندس ناصر البلخي و اعمل مدير للتخطيط بكبرى الشركات بالسعودية و اخطط للاستقلال بعمل خاص لوحدي يقدم كل تلك الخدمات


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

سيكون الموضوع بشكل اسئلة و اجوبة من قبلي


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

س1 - هل البراميفيرا p6 نسخة واحدة 
ج1- لا و يوجد عدة نسخ و الافضل التعامل مع الاحدث دائما 

س2- هل من يعمل على p3 مثل من يعمل على p6
ج2 - نفس السهولة لو كانت قيادة السيارة الاتوماتيك مثل الغير العادي


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

س3- هل يوجد تخطيط محترف بالشركات
ج3 - محدود جدا و لا يوجد فكر تخطيط و شعور بأهميته بسبب ضعف مستوى الجيل القديم بهذه المواضيع و عدم اقتناعه بأهميتها مع احترامنا لخبراتهم الكبيرة لكن هم المسيطيرين على ادارة الشركات الكبرى و يتحول المطلوب من تخطيط محترف الى خطوط ملونة تتغير حسب تخبط الادارة و هذه حقيقة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

س4- هل البراميفيرا مهمة لهذه الدرجة و ما هو اقصى حد يمكن الوصول اليه
ج4- مهمة جدا و يمكن الصول الى تنظيم كل شي فيها من المشتريات و المخططات و العقود و التقارير و الفواتير و صناعة القرارات و التوظيف و مراقبة الكلفة و المالية و لو كانت مهنية مدير التخطيط عالية يستطيع ان ينحي عتاولة و كبار مدراء الشركة لو لم يكن عندهم الخبرة و المهنية العالية لانه مبنتهى البساطة يستطيع كشف مواطن الخلل بسهولة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

س5- ما هو اصعب تمرين قمت به باستخدام البراميفيرا
ج5 - كان المطلوب مني تحديد مناطق العجز بالتمويل لمشروع ضخم جدا خلال فترة محدودة جدا ليتم طلب التمويل من البنك و يتم تنزل جميع الدفعات المقدمة المأخوذة من المالك و المدفوعة لمقاولين الباطن و الكلف الغير مباشرة و كلف التمويل و الفيز و المعدات و سكن العمال و تجهيز الموقع و مقارنة التكاليف الداخلة cash in و التكاليف الخارجة cash out مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الواقع و تأخر المستخلصات المدفوعة و التوريد و تم العمل بعون الله لكن كدت ان اخسر صحتي من الاجهاد الذي حصل و التركيز الكبير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

س6- ما هو اذكى تمرين قمت به
ج6- قمت باستخدام البر اميفيرا لعمل تحليل اسعار للبنود و استخدامه كمذكرة حسابية للتسعير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

س7- ما هي الطريقة الذكية لعمل برنامج زمني
ج7- العمل على تجهيز مكتبة تتضمن مشاريع جاهزة و ان لا يتم قول انك بدأت بعمل برنامج زمني قبل توفر المعلومات الضرورية و كنت قد ذكرتها سابقا و اهمها البداية و النهاية و القيود مايلستون Milestone و كذلك فكرة التنفيذ مقاولين ام عمالة و كذلك مكان التنفيذ و مخططات تصميمية واضحة و يجب البدء فقط بجدول ماستر master و اعتماده ثم عمل التفاصيل


----------



## str (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك مهندس ناصر 
انا مهندس تخطيط مبتدئ واستفدت من موضوعك ولني تمنيت شيء وهو لو ان كل سؤال سألت نفسك علمتنا الطريقة ولو ان كل ملف ارفقته دللتنا على الخطوات اللازمة ... ادري ان تحتاج وقت وجهد وانت مشغول لكني واخواني في الملتقى نطمع في كرمك ...


----------



## حسن احمد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك مهندس ناصر *


----------



## مم سعيد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم المهندس ناصر 
جزاك الله خيرا و اضم صوتي الي ما طلبه الاخ المهندس str 
وفقك الله و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل ناصر
لى سؤال بخصوص استخراج نسبة الانجاز عند تاريخ معين او فى مرحلة معينة 
ارجو ان تعطينا ملخص الخطوات المتبعة لاستخراج نسبة الانجاز الكلية للمشروع 
عند تاريخ معين بعد عمل التحديث لكامل انشطة المشروع طبقا للواقع عند هذا 
التاريخ ...كيف نحسب نسبة الانجاز الواقعية ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adelcitadel (16 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف يتم عمل cash flow مع الشكر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

str قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس ناصر
> انا مهندس تخطيط مبتدئ واستفدت من موضوعك ولني تمنيت شيء وهو لو ان كل سؤال سألت نفسك علمتنا الطريقة ولو ان كل ملف ارفقته دللتنا على الخطوات اللازمة ... ادري ان تحتاج وقت وجهد وانت مشغول لكني واخواني في الملتقى نطمع في كرمك ...


 
اخي الكريم 
الفائدة المطلوبة من هذا الموضوع هو ترتيب الامور و اعادة الثقة و توثيق بعض الافكار المهمة و ليس شرح كيفية عمل البرنامج لان هذا متوفر في كثير من الكتب و في هذا المنتدى


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

adelcitadel قال:


> كيف يتم عمل cash flow مع الشكر


 
لم اجيبك على السؤال بالطريقة يلي تفترضها لكن سأفيدك بشكل اخر يليق بحجم الموضوع الذي اطرحه و هي افكار و ابداعات و ليس تعليم
1- cash flow تعني المبالغ النفدية في واحدة الزمن يوم اسبوع شهر سنة ريع سنة
2- لو نوعان in و out و الفرق بينها شاسع و الاول هو الداخل من النقد الى المشروع عن طريق المستخلصات و الانجاز بنوعيه المالي و الفيزيائي و الثاني هو المصروف على المشر وع من تجهي زالموقع و مواد و عمالة و الخ و الاول يهم المالك ليعرف ما سيدفع و المقاول ليعرف ما ما سيقبض و الثاني يهم المقاول و المالية لتعرف ماذ صرفت و اين و هل تستطيع تمويل نقاط العجز عندما يكون الفرق بين الداخل و الخرج كبير لا تغطيه امكانيات الشركة و بالتالي هنا تحتاج الى تمويل و هذه النقطة لو تعرف اهميتها الشركات و الكبرى منها للفت اصابيعي بماء الذهب عليها لان الاغلف لا يعرف كيف يدير هذه المنطقة او يتعامل معها
3- cash flow يتم الحصول عليه بعد ادخال قيم كميات و فلوس على الانشطة بشكل expenses او موارد او عمالة او ...


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ايمن حسين قال:


> الاخ الفاضل ناصر
> لى سؤال بخصوص استخراج نسبة الانجاز عند تاريخ معين او فى مرحلة معينة
> ارجو ان تعطينا ملخص الخطوات المتبعة لاستخراج نسبة الانجاز الكلية للمشروع
> عند تاريخ معين بعد عمل التحديث لكامل انشطة المشروع طبقا للواقع عند هذا
> ...


 

سؤال جيد جدا و هو بحجم سنتين قبل اكتمال الخبرة و اعني انك تفكر بشكل صحيح
الجواب
1- هل مشروعك فيه كميات
2- هل مشروعك فيه فلوس
3- هل كل الاعمال فيه قيم مالية
4- هل wbs منطقية
5- هل تعرف الفرق بين pysical performance , finanical performance , duration performance , performance percentage , 
6- الحصول علي نسبة الانجاز يتم فقط بطلب نسبة الانجاز و اسمها performance percentage و ان لم تكن عندك المعلومات اعلاه ابحث فيها و هي الطريق المؤدية للوصول لنسبة الانجاز 
7- قصة نسبة الانجاز % التي تظهر من دون المعطيات السابقة duration % ا او اي شي من هذها القبيل فهي ضحك على الدقون و اغلب مهندسي التخطيط يستعملونها و هذا تخبيص 
8- البعض يهرب الى الاكسل و الاغلب لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟ انا لا اعرف و اريد ان اتعلم منهم بشرط ان يصمتوا ؟؟


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

str قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس ناصر
> انا مهندس تخطيط مبتدئ واستفدت من موضوعك ولني تمنيت شيء وهو لو ان كل سؤال سألت نفسك علمتنا الطريقة ولو ان كل ملف ارفقته دللتنا على الخطوات اللازمة ... ادري ان تحتاج وقت وجهد وانت مشغول لكني واخواني في الملتقى نطمع في كرمك ...


 

شكرا لاهتماك حبيبي
لكن انت تقول انك استفدت و هذا المطلوب و لكن المطلوب الاهم عندي ان استفزك لتتعلم اكثر و تبحث اكثر

مهندس التخطيط شخص خطير جدا يعرف كل اوراق اللعبة و ليس شخص محترف بالبرنامج الحل ليس البرنامج لان اكدع رسام اتوكاد بالعالم لا يستطيع تصميم سقف انشائي او تصميم معماري رغم انه اكدع رساام و البراميفيرا ليست مهمة بقدر ما هو طريقة التفكير هي المهمة و هذا ما اوحاول تسليط الضوء عليه فانا لست معلم بر اميفيرا لكن انا اشرح طريقة التفكير و طريقة التفكير فقط
و اسألكم الدعاء لي لاني اعتبر ان هذا زكاة علمي المتواضع لتكون لقمتي حلاااال


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

حسن احمد قال:


> *شكرا لك مهندس ناصر *


 اهلا و سهلا على عيني لكن عزيزي لست بصدد التشكر بل ما يفرحني اكثر ان تقول لي ماذا استفدت و سأكون مسرور اكثر و اريد اسئلة من العيار الثقيل و كما ذكرت ليس لتعلم البرنامج قدرما لتعلم كيفية التفكير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

س8 - ما هي افضل طريقة تعامل مهندس التخطيط مع الموقع 
ج8- الطريقة المثلى جداول اكسل جاهزة فيها فورمات و معدالات يتم تعبئتها من الموقع و يفضل من مستوى مهندس الموقع


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

س9- هل نقل ملفات البرميفيرا من جهاز الى اخر امر عادي و سهل 
ج9- الجواب ليس امر سهل و لا صعب لكن عادة عندما تنقل الملفات و يطلبها عادة الاستشاري او المالك فانا لا توقع انه يعرف كيف ينقل المعلومات او ماذا يستفيد من soft copy الا لو كان مهني لدرجة يعرف ماذا يجب عليه ان يعمل عندما يعمل للملفات import و اخبركم احبائي ان 98% من مهندس التخطيط و الاستشاريين لا يعرفوووووون كيف ينقلون الملف و طبعا لا يفوتكم انو لا تنتقل معك المفكرة و كذلك الموارد الا بطريقة معينة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

س10- متى تقدم البرنامج الزمني المفصل للاعتماد 
ج10- اتمنى لو يكون بعد التأكد من ان cash flow اوك و كذلك leveling resources اوك و هذا يعمل للاسف باخر مراحل البرنامج و كذلك جدول الكميات اوك و عادة يصعب كل ذلك و تبدأ المتاهات و المشاكل لان من يطلب البرنامج الزمني لا يؤمن لك المعلومات السابقة لانو ليس خبير ب input و output للبرنامج


----------



## nasserbalkhi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ادارة المنتدى المحترمين
ارجو تثبيت الموضوع ليتمكن من قراءته بشكل دائم كثير من الاعضاء و كي يتمكنوا من طرح الاسئلة 
و لكم الشكر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (20 نوفمبر 2011)

س11 - ما هو اجمل اختراع بالبراميفيرا برأيك 
ج11- هو global change و user difined و تتمكن منها من تحويل البراميفيرا الى اكسل و تضرب و تجمع و تعرف كيفما تريد


----------



## nasserbalkhi (20 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا الموضوع لاضافة الخبرات المهمة و الضرورية لمهندسي التخطيط و لملء الفراغ الناتج من نقص المعلومات و عليه سأحيطه بكثير من الملفات المرفقة و الاسئلة و الاجوبة من خبرتي بكبرى شركات المقاولات في المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 نوفمبر 2011)

س12 - هل يمكن المقارنة مع اكثر من مشروع كأن يكون BASELINE 
ج12- الجواب نعم و هذا صحيح و هو ان يكون لك اكثر من baseline واحد للمالك و واحد للمقاول و احيانا المالك يغيره علما انه المفروض ان لا يغير baseline نهائي و ان يكون لمرة واحدة لو التأخير استمر سنوات


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 نوفمبر 2011)

قريبا سأقوم بتحميل ملف من العيار الثقيل و هو مشروع متكامل لمجموعة فلل يتضمن cash flow و المواصفات القياسية لعمل برنامج زمني و الموارد و التقارير


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخ الفاضل مهندس ناصر عود حميد للملتقى ومجهود مشكور من النوع الذى لايشبع منه الأعضاء وأود طرح أحد الأسئلة التى كنت أعرف جوابها منذ زمن طويل ونظرا للبعد عن البريميفيرا فلاأعرف تطوره الان فقد كان هناك مايسمى Period Performance فى نسخة 3.1 وعندما تقوم بترحيل فترة من فترات العمل لايمكنك استرجاعها أو تعديلها فهل فى النسخ الحالية مازال هناك نفس المفهوم أم يمكنك تعديل الفترات المرحلة واستبدالها مع رجاء دوام التواصل فقد حاولت الإتصال بك من مصر ولكن دون جدوى


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 نوفمبر 2011)

M.Mohyeldeem قال:


> الأخ الفاضل مهندس ناصر عود حميد للملتقى ومجهود مشكور من النوع الذى لايشبع منه الأعضاء وأود طرح أحد الأسئلة التى كنت أعرف جوابها منذ زمن طويل ونظرا للبعد عن البريميفيرا فلاأعرف تطوره الان فقد كان هناك مايسمى Period Performance فى نسخة 3.1 وعندما تقوم بترحيل فترة من فترات العمل لايمكنك استرجاعها أو تعديلها فهل فى النسخ الحالية مازال هناك نفس المفهوم أم يمكنك تعديل الفترات المرحلة واستبدالها مع رجاء دوام التواصل فقد حاولت الإتصال بك من مصر ولكن دون جدوى


 
سؤال قوي جدا و اعتقد انه نفسه ما زال كما هو لكني اتبع اني اعمل back up لتقرير و لكل معلوماته 
و هذا السؤال اذكر انه سالني مهندس مميز بشركة بالرياض بمخرج 15


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس ناصر 
ليس كل الاستشاريين والمقاولين بهذا السوء الذى تذكره بل اعتقد بان الجميع الان ممن يعمل فى مجال المقاولات لديه دراية جيدة بالتخطيط والمراقبة والتحكم وطالما انت تريد اسئلة من العيار الثقيل اليك التالى :-
عند دراسة مشروع فى مرحلة التخطيط افاد قسم المشتريات بان كمية الحديد التى ستورد للموقع هى 100 طن حديد فى اول كل شهر نظرا لقلة المعروض فى السوق وقد تم التعاقد على ذلك والسؤال كيف يمكن تعريف هذه المعطيات لبرنامج البرامفيرا
مع الشكر


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس ناصر
وجدت ان هناك نشاط له activity duration type له هى fixed units وبتحليل هذا النشاط طبقا للموارد وجدت ان منحنى الموارد له تصاعدى وليس ثابتا والسؤال كيف توقع ذلك على البرامفيرا؟؟


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 نوفمبر 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس ناصر
> ليس كل الاستشاريين والمقاولين بهذا السوء الذى تذكره بل اعتقد بان الجميع الان ممن يعمل فى مجال المقاولات لديه دراية جيدة بالتخطيط والمراقبة والتحكم وطالما انت تريد اسئلة من العيار الثقيل اليك التالى :-
> عند دراسة مشروع فى مرحلة التخطيط افاد قسم المشتريات بان كمية الحديد التى ستورد للموقع هى 100 طن حديد فى اول كل شهر نظرا لقلة المعروض فى السوق وقد تم التعاقد على ذلك والسؤال كيف يمكن تعريف هذه المعطيات لبرنامج البرامفيرا
> مع الشكر


مع التحية الطيبة لجميع اخوتنا الكبار الاستشاريين فمنهم تعلمنا الخبرة لكن ما اقوله اخي الكريم هو فقط ضعف العلاقة مع البرامج الحديثة مثل برنامج Rivit هل سمعت عنه او برنامج البرميفيرا بكل انواعه الستة و هي contract , earned value , enterprise ,risk , etc يؤدي الى الضغط على مهندس التخطيط و ارباكه بعدم وضوح المطلوب
اما سؤالك فاليك الجواب و هو سؤال مهم
مجرد انك تتكلم عن نقود تدفعها فهذا يعني انك تتكلم عن Cash out و لديك خياران 
الاول : ان تضيف نشاط هو توريد الحديد ثم تعرف مورد هو حديد التسليح ثم تعين المورد على هذا النشاط و طبعا سيتوزع افتراضيا بالتساوي و قد يكون هذا غير موافق لطلبك تضع الكمية الكلية للمورد و لتكن 1000 طن ثم تذهب الى خيار resources curve و توزع قيم المورد كما تريد بأن تصمم له توزيع خاص ممكن 100 100 100 50 30 80 90 و ينتهي التمرين
الثاني : ان تعرف انشطة توريد حديد start milestone ثم تضع فيها قيمة الحديد التي تريد و الكمية التي تريد expenses 
و مشكور للافادة اخي الكريم


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 نوفمبر 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس ناصر
> وجدت ان هناك نشاط له activity duration type له هى fixed units وبتحليل هذا النشاط طبقا للموارد وجدت ان منحنى الموارد له تصاعدى وليس ثابتا والسؤال كيف توقع ذلك على البرامفيرا؟؟


 
اخي الكريم
هناك كما تعرف اربع خيارات لنموذج مدة النشاط و الافتراضي فيها هو تثبيت الكمية و المدة و تتغير معك الكمية / الوحدة يعني لو قصرت المدة ستجد قيمة المورد بوحدة الزمن زادت و هذا انا احبه شخصيا 
اما الخيار تثبيت الكمية منحي المورد له منطقيا يجب ان يكون متوازيا ثابتا و ليس تصاعدي لان البرنامج حسب علمي لا يقبل تغير curve لو كانت الوحده ثابتة و لو كان عندك جواب غير ذلك فانا مهتم جدا بمعرفته لذلك اخترعت عنوان الموضوع افكار وابداعات لاضيف ما عندي و ما عند غير فهو ليس حصريا علي


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 نوفمبر 2011)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> اخي الكريم
> هناك كما تعرف اربع خيارات لنموذج مدة النشاط و الافتراضي فيها هو تثبيت الكمية و المدة و تتغير معك الكمية / الوحدة يعني لو قصرت المدة ستجد قيمة المورد بوحدة الزمن زادت و هذا انا احبه شخصيا
> اما الخيار تثبيت الكمية منحي المورد له منطقيا يجب ان يكون متوازيا ثابتا و ليس تصاعدي لان البرنامج حسب علمي لا يقبل تغير curve لو كانت الوحده ثابتة و لو كان عندك جواب غير ذلك فانا مهتم جدا بمعرفته لذلك اخترت عنوان الموضوع افكار وابداعات لاضيف ما عندي و ما عند غير فهو ليس حصريا علي


بش مهندس محمد انا قرات مشاركاتك الان ما شاء الله عنك الله يوفقك مميز جدا بالبراميفيرا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 نوفمبر 2011)

لا اله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس ناصر
بخصوص سؤال الحديد لا يمكن للبرامفيرا ان تتعامل مع نوعين من وحدات الزمن بمعنى انه لا يمكن ان يكون النشاط باليوم والمورد بالشهر ولذلك اذا كان توريد الحديد يوم معين فى الشهر لا يمكن ان تستفيد منه الانشطة التى قبل او بعد هذا التاريخ
واذا قمت بتوزيع الحديد على الشهر مثلا كل يوم 33.3 طن وانت بحاجه الى 2 طن فى يوم معين فلا تستفيد من كمية الحديد الموجودة بالمخزن او كمية الحديد الموزعة فى ايام لا تحتاج اليها الى الحديد
وهذه مشكلة فى البرنامج حد علمى لم يتم حلها حتى الان


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس ناصر
انواع ال duration تخضع لعدد اربعة متغيرات
اولها ال duration نفسه
ثانيها كمية النشاط units
ثالثهما معدل تنفيذ النشاط بالنسبة للزمن units / time
رابعهما توزيع الموارد على النشاط
ونظرا لان برنامج البرامفيرا كاى برنامج لا يفهم فانه لا بد من تثبيت متغيرين والتعديل فى الثالث ومراقبة تاثيره على الرابع
فاذا اخترت ان النشاط fixed units فاصبح عندك ثلاثة متغيرات ولان البرنامج مسكين فلايستطيع الا على الضعيف وهو ال curve فيقوم بتثبيت معدل المورد على النشاط
اما اذا اخترت fixed duration & units مثلا فنه يتيح لك تغيير المنحنى ليتغير ال units/time
ارجو ان تكون الصورة قد وضحت


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 نوفمبر 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس ناصر
> انواع ال duration تخضع لعدد اربعة متغيرات
> اولها ال duration نفسه
> ثانيها كمية النشاط units
> ...


ما شاء الله عنك و انحني امام خبرتك الحلوة و المميزة


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (22 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس / ناصر
ارجو الا يكون تدخلى قد اوقفك عما كنت تقدمه والذى هو عمل جيد جدا ارجو الاستمرار حتى يستفيد الاخوة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 نوفمبر 2011)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> المهندس / ناصر
> ارجو الا يكون تدخلى قد اوقفك عما كنت تقدمه والذى هو عمل جيد جدا ارجو الاستمرار حتى يستفيد الاخوة وجزاك الله خيرا


 
الحمدالله لن يوقفني بل يزيد اصراري على طرح الافكار الجديدة و المهمة لكن استغربت قليلا انك تسأل سؤال و انت خير من يجيب عليه لخبرتك الكبيرة و الرائعة ؟؟ و يمكن ان تضيف انت الافكار المهمة التي تملكها الى هذا الموضوع لتغنيه فغاية الموضوع هذا ليست اسئلة بالبراميفيرا و البرنامج بقدر ما هي التعامل مع ادارة المشاريع بحرفية تكون مفيدة لسوق العمل الذي توجد فيه فأنا لا يهمني ان اجيب كيف يتم عمل هذه النقطة او تلك باستخدام البرامج و بالتالي يكون الافضل هو مصمم هذا البرنامج قولا واحدا لكن ما اريد تسليط الضوء عليه هو كيف تستطيع ان تغني عالم ادارة المشاريع بمعلوماتك و تزيد ثقة مهندسي التخطيط من انفسهم و طرح الافكار الجرئية و المشاركة في صناعة القرارات المهمة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (23 نوفمبر 2011)

س13 - كيف ينعكس الهيكل التنظمي للمشروع على البراميفيرا
ج13- ينعكس من خلال role و هو بناء الهيكل التنظيمي للمشروع و من خلاله يتم ربطة مع الموارد و كذلك الانشطة و هذا مفيد كثير للتقارير الممكن الحصول عليها


----------



## nasserbalkhi (23 نوفمبر 2011)

س14 - ما هي الخطوة التي اتوقع انها على الطريق الصحيح لعمل برنامج زمني للمقاول و يساعد في صناعة القرار و يقترب من الواقع المتوقع كثير
ج14- ان يتم عمل برنامج زمني رئيسي تحدد في التواريخ الرئيسية ثم نذهب الى التفصيلي لكن و النقطة المهمة هنا ألا يتم تحديد مدة النشاط إلا بناء على الموارد يعني فالنفرض قواعد فيلا يتم وضع الموارد التالية و هي ( نجار - حداد - عامل - مراقب - الخ ) النجار يحتاج الى يوميان ثم الحداد يومان ثم النجار يوم و العامل طول تلك الفترة ، ثم يتم تنزيل تلك الموارد على النشاط و هو القواعد و بالتالي تزيد مدة النشاط او تنقص حسب الموارد و بالتالي تحصل على تكلفة حقيقية للعمل و عدد عمالة حقيقي و مدة نشاط حقيقي و لا يفوتنا هنا تسليط الضوء على خيارات الموارد المتوفرة و هي البداية و النهاية و التأخير Lag و غيرها من خيارات الموارد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ناصر على ما تقدم من مجهودات وابداعات ..
وحقيقة رغم انى ليس لدى الخبرة بادارة المشروعات الا انى احسست بقيمة ما تقدمه ..
وسؤال من اخ مبتدئ .. ما زلت فى بداية حياتى العملية خريج من سنتان ...
وحسب ما اعلم لا بد من ممارسة أطول للواقع العملى حتى يمكنك ممارسة علم ادارة المشروعات عنفهم ؟؟
ولكنى بدات الاهتمام بعلم ادارة المشروعات ..
فما نصيحة حضرتك ؟؟ اى ما الذى أركز عليه أثناء ممارسة الواقع العملى ؟؟ وما الذى أبدا به فى علم ادارة المشروعات ؟؟؟
ووفقك الله لخيرى الدنيا والآخرة ...*


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بصراحه أطروحات جميله ومفيدة جدا ..


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ناصر على ما تقدم من مجهودات وابداعات ..
> وحقيقة رغم انى ليس لدى الخبرة بادارة المشروعات الا انى احسست بقيمة ما تقدمه ..
> وسؤال من اخ مبتدئ .. ما زلت فى بداية حياتى العملية خريج من سنتان ...
> وحسب ما اعلم لا بد من ممارسة أطول للواقع العملى حتى يمكنك ممارسة علم ادارة المشروعات عنفهم ؟؟
> ...


عزيزي ك ما اعتقده ان نصف الطريق هو العمل مع الشركات الكبرى مهما كان الراتب قليل و النصف الثاني هو الاجتهاد و ذلك من خلال المواظبة على قراءة الكتب و الممارسة العملية لما تتعلمه و الثقة العالية بمعلوماتك مهم ايضا مع المرونة الكبيرة للتعلم و تقبل الاخر و الله الموفق


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ناصر على ما تقدم من مجهودات وابداعات ..*
> *وحقيقة رغم انى ليس لدى الخبرة بادارة المشروعات الا انى احسست بقيمة ما تقدمه ..*
> *وسؤال من اخ مبتدئ .. ما زلت فى بداية حياتى العملية خريج من سنتان ...*
> *وحسب ما اعلم لا بد من ممارسة أطول للواقع العملى حتى يمكنك ممارسة علم ادارة المشروعات عنفهم ؟؟*
> ...


عزيزي : ما اعتقده ان نصف الطريق هو العمل مع الشركات الكبرى مهما كان الراتب قليل و النصف الثاني هو الاجتهاد و ذلك من خلال المواظبة على قراءة الكتب و الممارسة العملية لما تتعلمه و الثقة العالية بمعلوماتك مهم ايضا مع المرونة الكبيرة للتعلم و تقبل الاخر و الله الموفق


----------



## موسى جمال (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن كتاب لشرح البريمافيرا بالعربي مع مثل لمشروع بناء عماره من 3 طوابق 
وذللك للتطبيق العملي 
والكتاب غير المؤلف م.حنا بللوز
مع الشكر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (4 ديسمبر 2011)

موسى جمال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا ممكن كتاب لشرح البريمافيرا بالعربي مع مثل لمشروع بناء عماره من 3 طوابق
> وذللك للتطبيق العملي
> والكتاب غير المؤلف م.حنا بللوز
> مع الشكر


قريبا جدا سيتطور هذا الموضوع و ستم وضع ملف كامل احترافي ثمين لفيلا نموذجية
في الموارد و المعدات و الكلفة والعمالة و الانتاجيات و الكاس فلو و التقارير خلال شهر على الاكثر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (4 ديسمبر 2011)

موسى جمال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا ممكن كتاب لشرح البريمافيرا بالعربي مع مثل لمشروع بناء عماره من 3 طوابق
> وذللك للتطبيق العملي
> والكتاب غير المؤلف م.حنا بللوز
> مع الشكر


قريبا جدا سيتطور هذا الموضوع و ستم وضع ملف كامل احترافي ثمين لفيلا نموذجية
في الموارد و المعدات و الكلفة والعمالة و الانتاجيات و الكاش فلو و التقارير خلال شهر على الاكثر


----------



## Mohamedei (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم باشا مهندس
بارك الله فيك علي مجهودتك واتمني لك التوفيق وطرحك الموضوع جيد وواضح وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 ديسمبر 2011)

س15- ما هي افضل طريقة لتحديد مدة النشاط
ج15 - يوجد عدة قوانين و اهمها ان الا يتجاوز مدة النشاط في البرنامج 26 يوم عمل و كذلك ان يتم تحديده بناء على الموارد التي فيه يعني نقوم بتزيل الموادر و عمل lag بينها و منها تستنج مدة النشاط


----------



## sayedahmed330 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخونا مهندس ناصر ، وتحية طيبة لأخونا مهندس محمد حسني على إثرائه للموضوع بمناقشات رائعة
عندي سؤال أخي الكريم
ما الفرق بين Base line عند تقديمه للمالك ، وعند عمله للمقاول
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## nasserbalkhi (9 يناير 2012)

sayedahmed330 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخونا مهندس ناصر ، وتحية طيبة لأخونا مهندس محمد حسني على إثرائه للموضوع بمناقشات رائعة
> عندي سؤال أخي الكريم
> ما الفرق بين Base line عند تقديمه للمالك ، وعند عمله للمقاول
> مع خالص تحياتي


 
عزيزي بشكل عام ما يقدم للمالك يعتمد على ان يكون امن من ناحية التاريخ late start , و بالنسبة للمقاول يعمد على السرعة و ان تسبق البرنامج early start
, و لم افهم سؤالك بشكل جيد ارجو التوضيح


----------



## nasserbalkhi (9 يناير 2012)

تم بعون الله تاسيس مؤسسة صغيرة متخصصة في ادارة المشاريع بالرياض نقوم فيها بعمل خطة project control كاملة من عمل برنامج زمنية و تقارير الانجاز و تحليل الاسعار بناء على جدول الكميات العقدي و الحقيقي المتوقع و عمل cash flow الداخل و الخارج in و out و كذلك look a head و تحديد كافة الموارد اللازمة من عمالة و مواد و معدات و المساعدة في اوامر الشراء و مراجعة المشروع و تحديد نقاط القوة و الضعف و بالتالي عمل مراقبة التكاليف و عمل cost code كنظام متكامل مع المالية لضبط تكاليف المشروع و نتطلع للتعاقد مع شركات المقاولات او مع المالك مباشرة او مكتب الاشراف و نرجب بكل استفساراتكم


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (11 يناير 2012)

*المعطيات :*
عندى مشروع عبارة عن عمارة سكنية مساحتها 10000م2 و عدد أدورها 20 دور و قد تم تقسيم المشروع إلى 5 مناطق عمل هى كالتالى :

رقم المنطقة​مساحة المنطقة​المنطقة الأولى​2000م2​المنطقة الثانية​1500م2​المنطقة الثالثة​2000م2​المنطقة الرابعة​3000م2​المنطقة الخامسة​2000م2​*المطلوب :*
دراسة حركة الشدات الخشبية بين المناطق الخمسة و الأدوار العشرون و ربطها بالبرنامج الزمنى للمشروع ( تسلسل ترتيب بنود البرنامج الزمنى لبنود المشروع ) مع تقدير الكميات المطلوبة من الشدات الخشبية اللازمة لتغذية المشروع بها و التى يحتاجها المشروع مع تحديد تواريخ و كميات دخول هذة الشدات إلى موقع العمل على مدار عمر المشروع و كذلك تقدير كميات الشدات المستهلكة مع تحديد تواريخ و الكميات التى سوف يتم تزويد الموقع بها بدلاً من هذه العدة المستهلكة.
​*و لكم جزيل الشكر.*​


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (15 يناير 2012)

آلا من مجيب


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (15 يناير 2012)

اولا لا بد من حساب الشده الخشبيه لكل فاصل طبقا لنوع الشده ومساحتها ثم يتم ربط الانشطة ب lag وقدره 14 يوما مثلا وهو زمن فك الشده الخشبيه اذا كان الاستخدام سيكون راسيا مثلا بمعني بعد صب السقف ب 14 يوم يتم فك الشده ونقلها راسيا مع احتساب ضرورة الحصول علي شدة للاعمده
وفى هذه الحالة يكون المطلوب شده كامله لمسطح المبني واذا كان غير متوفر فيتم اخذ راي مدير المشروع من وجهة نظره هل يتم العمل افقيا ام راسيا
ويمكن بطريقة اخري وهي وضع احتياجات كل فاصل من لشده وتحميله على الانشطة ثم عمل run للبرنامج فاذا كان البرنامج يتناسب مع المده المطلوبه للمشروع يتم ملاحظة كمية الشده الخشبيه بعناصرها على مدار المشروع
واذا كانت الكمية كبيره لا يمكن تواجدها يتم تحديد اقصي كمية من كل عنصر من عناصر الشده ثم عمل resource levelling يتم تحريك الانشطه طبقا لاقصي توفر من الموارد

ارجو ان اكون اجبت على السؤال


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (15 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً مهندس mohammed_huseiny على الإهتمام و الرد و لكن الذى فهمته الأتى :

1- الحصول على شدة بكامل مسطح المشروع هذا صعب جداً على الشركة
2- لقد تم عمل برنامج زمنى للمشروع و فى هذا البرنامج يوجد تداخل بين حركة الفواصل الراسية و الأفقية
3- هل ما تقصده فى الاقتراح الثانى هو أن نضع نشاط جديد اسمه و ليكن Form work و نربطة مع نشاط النجارة بـ SS و بـ FF مع نشاط النجارة أيضاً و لكن بـ Lag و ليكن 14 يوم هى فترة فك السقف 
3- ثم نعمل Run و نراقب هل زمن نهاية المشروع تأخر أم تقدم ؟
4- لو لم يتأخر كيف أعرف غحتياجاتى من كمية الشدة هذا سؤلى لحضرتك؟
5- ولو تأخر كيف أحفظ على تاريخ النهاية الأصلى للمشروع بعمل الـ Leveling ?


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (15 يناير 2012)

انا اقصد ان يتم عمل علاقه بين نشاط النجارة المسلحه لسقف الدور الارضي مثلا وسقف الدور الاول finish to start with lag 14 days فلا يتم البدء فى السقف الا بعد فك السقف الاول
وفي حالة عدم مقدرة الشركة شراء شده بكامل المسطح يتم دراسة حجم الشده لمستخدمه وهل تكفي لسقف واحد او اثنين ويتم دراسة هل الفواصل انشائية او تمدد بحيث لو كان الفواصل انشائية يمكن الاتجاه راسيا لعدم الاهدار فى العده اما لو كانت الفواصل تمدد فيجب التحرك افقيا ويتم بحث هل يتم استخدام شده تكفي لنصف المسطح او اقل او اكبر ويتم عمل لعلاقات بين الفواصل طبقا لرؤية مدير المشروع طالما فى حدود المده المسموح بها اما اذا تعدت مدة المشروع فيتم زيادة العده لتضييق الوقت المستخدم


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (15 يناير 2012)

مريم سعد الدين قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً مهندس mohammed_huseiny على الإهتمام و الرد و لكن الذى فهمته الأتى :
> 
> 1- الحصول على شدة بكامل مسطح المشروع هذا صعب جداً على الشركة
> 2- لقد تم عمل برنامج زمنى للمشروع و فى هذا البرنامج يوجد تداخل بين حركة الفواصل الراسية و الأفقية
> ...



الشده تحتسب بالمتر المسطح بمعني يمكن شرائ شده معدنية تكفي ل 2000 متر مسطح فاذا تم استخدامها في سقف 2000 متر مسطح وبعد الفك اذا استخدمت في سقف 1500 فسيتبقي شده ل 500 متر مسطح لا تستخدم الا بعد فك السقف ال 1500 متر ويمكن دراسة حركة السقف يدويا ثم وضعها على البرامفيرا بواسطة علاقات مع lag


----------



## احمد محمد العلي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا استاذ ناصر على الموضوع القيم : 
اذا كان لديك كتاب او نوطة لدورة متقدمة لشرح تخطيط مشروع كامل من الالف الى الياء وفق بريما فيرا 6 
نرجوا منك تنزيله ونحن لك من الشاكرين*


----------



## sayed anwar (3 أغسطس 2012)

اولا الف شكر على المشاركه الرائعه ثانيا اواجه مشكله عند عمل نسبه الانجاز unit وبعد ادخال الكميه المنفذة والكميه المتبقيه من النفترض ان يعطى نسيه الانجاز ولكن تبقى كماهى صفر ارجو الافادة بالاعدادات المطلوبه لنسبه الانجاز ب unit ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 أغسطس 2012)

دروس مفيده وقيمة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (4 مايو 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
و سيتم بعون الله شرح طريقة عمل ميزانية المشروع و ربطها مع البرنامج الزمني p6 في المحاضرات القادمة و ستكون في منتصف شهر مايو ان شاء الله


----------



## nasserbalkhi (7 مايو 2014)

نرحب بالأسئلة


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (7 يونيو 2014)

*شكرا استاذ ناصر على الموضوع القيم *


----------



## amr shabana (2 أغسطس 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## en_yasser75 (16 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## TheExpert (17 أغسطس 2014)

.Thank you Eng. Nasser for your Effort
Please give me your answer about this question
If a resource curve has been divided into intervals more than the activity duration, Is this has any scheduling calculation meaning? I think the curve intervals should not exceed the activity duration​


----------



## enghaytham (21 أغسطس 2014)

يا جماعة مشاركات رائعة ... بس أنا عاوز تركزوا على عمل متابعة للمشروع ومقارنة المستهدف بالفعلى .. والأرقام أو النسب التى يجب الإهتمام بها حتى تكون المقارنة منطقية .. أرجو الإهتمام لأن الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة لى ...


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 أغسطس 2014)

تم تثبيت الموضوع لفائدته للزملاء


----------



## nasserbalkhi (30 أغسطس 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> .Thank you Eng. Nasser for your Effort
> Please give me your answer about this question
> If a resource curve has been divided into intervals more than the activity duration, Is this has any scheduling calculation meaning? I think the curve intervals should not exceed the activity duration​



Dear expert
can explain you question more ?


----------



## nasserbalkhi (30 أغسطس 2014)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع لفائدته للزملاء


مع الشكر م أشرف


----------



## TheExpert (31 أغسطس 2014)

If the resource curve intervals are 2,2,2,2,2,10,10,10,10,10,8,8,8,8,8
and the activity duration is 3 days
?What will be the resource consumption over its duration
.Thank you for your time​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (1 سبتمبر 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> If the resource curve intervals are 2,2,2,2,2,10,10,10,10,10,8,8,8,8,8
> and the activity duration is 3 days
> ?What will be the resource consumption over its duration
> .Thank you for your time​


Dear expert
the resource should be compatible with activity duration 

1- kindly check if there is another activity is loaded the same resource 
2- check if there is another activity drivin by this resources 
3- acutely I have to check of there option can release the resource duration from activity duration , let me check


----------



## TheExpert (1 سبتمبر 2014)

Thanks Eng: Nasser and I'm waiting for your complete answer


----------



## nasserbalkhi (2 سبتمبر 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> Thanks Eng: Nasser and I'm waiting for your complete answer


Any how I hope you confirm you have not the option 1 or 2 
and please send me soft copy for your subject and I will do my best


----------



## nasserbalkhi (2 سبتمبر 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> Thanks Eng: Nasser and I'm waiting for your complete answer


Dear expert
Any how just now I find it to you , it have come with option ( drive activity dates ) as check box , if you moved the mark then the resource will be release from constrain the activity dates
my advice is to be sure this will not confuse the management because it is difficult to understand the activity of this trade 

any how you are welcome and awaiting your expert questions


----------



## TheExpert (3 سبتمبر 2014)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> Dear expert
> Any how just now I find it to you , it have come with option ( drive activity dates ) as check box , if you moved the mark then the resource will be release from constrain the activity dates
> my advice is to be sure this will not confuse the management because it is difficult to understand the activity of this trade
> 
> any how you are welcome and awaiting your expert questions



I think there is a misunderstanding regarding the above question

I hope that you can find the time to explain the following point because we couldn't find the answer anywhere

Is there any link between the project budget stated in the *project budget log* and the budget calculated from the *sum of project assigned resources and project expenses*​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 سبتمبر 2014)

I am sorry I do not got your point , it looks difficult to me


----------



## TheExpert (6 سبتمبر 2014)

Before I have asked you this question I tried to find the answer in Primavera Community 
but I did not get any answer so I think that the problem is in the question which should be asked in another way.m

: The other way may be as the following
.You have a budget in one tab of the project details
you have another budget when you collect all planned values at the start of the project and before any progress
The question is: Is there any relation between these two budgets or you deal with them separately?m​


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود و موضوع رائع .. ولكننا بانتظار ما وعدت بيع و هوا مثال لمشروع كامل ليكون مرجع لنا .. و ملف يشرح لنا الخطوات ..

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## molateam2 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

مفصولين 
الفكرة انه في بعض الحالات ميزانيه المشروع بتحدد قبل عمل تفاصيل 
يعني مثلا مشروع بحوث وتطوير لتطوير مثل لتطوير منتج ما
ساعات لا تتوفر تفاصيل في الاول فكمدراء عامين بنعمل سقف للمشروع بعغض النظر عن هو تفاصيله شنو يعني زي يقولولك 3 مليار لمشاريع الزراعه هل برفعو ميزانيات المشاريع حتى يحددو الرقم ؟ لا
بنفس الفكرة الشركة عندها معاك كمستثمرين او مستفيدين سقف قيمته كذا دي الميزانية الكتوب في خصائص المشروع
انت بتبداء تضيف تفاصل المشروع وكل شوي المشروع معالمه بتوضح مفروض الميزانيه اللي حتشتغل بيها لا تتجاوز الميزانيه المحدده من المدراء 
اموضوع دا دائما في المشاريع الاكثر هلامية مش في الهندسة المدنيه


----------



## molateam2 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

البرايمافيرا بدعم اسلوب فكرة التخطيط العميق
وبدعم التخطيط العام
ودي طريقة تفكير الادارة على مستوى المشاريع
مدير المشاريع مابركز معاك في العمود راح يتصب متى بركز معاك في صرفياتك ومحتاج كم فلوس
عشان كدا البرايمافيرا بتعتمد القيمة المكتسبة في المتابعه على مستوى المشاريع

في تفاصيل كبيرة على مستوى التخطيط للمشروع وتفاصيل تانيا على مستوى ادارة اكثر من مشروع
البرايمافيرا مغطيهم كلهم المشكله في اننا كيف نشرحهم

على سبيل المثال كيف اشرح تفاصيل اقيمة المكتسبة لي واحد اصلا يادوب بتعلم في برنامج حتى بدون خلفيه عن التخطيط
انا مره بشرح احتمالات تنفيذ نشاط لي مهندسين مفروض يكون اخدو دورت تخطيط قبل كدا في الاخر لقيتهم بيقولو ويش بيقول !!

عموما التخطيط مختلف على مستويات من تخطيط في مراحل مبكرة الى التخطيط في التنفيذ
وفي طبيعه مشاريع انك تحدد نطاق العمل بصورة واضحه قبل بدء العمل صعب جدا فبيبداء العمل واثناء العمل الفريق بيكتسب خبرات وبشوف قدامه اوضح
زي مشاريع البحوث زي مشاريع البرمجه والايتي عموما انت ممكن تبداء برنامج بي فهم وتنتهي في حته ماليها علاقة اصلا بالانت باني عليه فكرتك
ممكن ظهور تكنلوجيا يغير ميزانيه المشروع ككل او تغير مواصفات البرنامج ككل


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا م / molateam2
الإجابة واضحة واتضح الفرق


----------



## molateam2 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

اعطيك مثال اوضح
افترض انك في مديريه عندك الوزارة طلعت ميزانيه للبنيه التحتيه
قسم الصرف الصحي راح رصد مثلا 200 مليون صرف صحي مدينه ما
اول شي امبلغ الاترصد للبنيه التحتيه مش قالو قدمو تفاصيل المشاريع استخدمو اسلوب حددو انه هم للبلد دي رايح يدفعو المبلغ دا والمديرية برتوح توزعه
الميرية رصدت 200 مليون صرف صحي
الصرف الصحي اكثر المشاريع اللي انت مش بتكون عارف التكلفه الفعليه للاعمال 
بسبب انه انت مش بتكون عارف حتحفر في ارض طبيعيه او في صخر ووجود عوائق 
بتجي تعمل تخطيط تفصيلي للمناطق
بحيث انه انت تنفذ اعمال قيمتها 200 مليون لو في حد من الصرف الصحي هنا بقولك لو التنفيذ الفعلي طلع تكلفته اقل من ال 200 مليون راح يضيفولك اعمال تخلص المبلغ 
يعني هم عندهم 200 وعاوزين اعمال قدرهم
لو انت عملت العكس حددت الميزانيه بناء على التخطيط معناها مفروض تعرف اين المناطق اللي فيها صخر والمناطق اللي مش فيها وتتاكد تمام مناطق وجود العوائق قبل التنفيذ ودا صعب 
ف هنا بتظهر ميزايه محدده كدا بدون التخطيط من المديرية وميزانيه مبنيه على تخطيطك ماتخلط بين الميزانيه والتكلفه الفعليه 
ممكن لما تجي تخط في الواقع بتخطط شاريع شاريع هم بخططو بي المساحه انت من الشارع الفلاني للشارع الفلاني طول الحفر كدا
هو بيقولو طول الشوارع في البلد حوالي كدا متر 
حتى يجي انت نفذت كم فعلي 
المهم ان الفكرة انه بترصد ميزانيه بدون تفاصيل من الوزارة للبنيه التحتيه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

تسجيل للمتابعه لاحقا ..........وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أكتوبر 2014)

molateam2 قال:


> اعطيك مثال اوضح
> افترض انك في مديريه عندك الوزارة طلعت ميزانيه للبنيه التحتيه
> قسم الصرف الصحي راح رصد مثلا 200 مليون صرف صحي مدينه ما
> اول شي امبلغ الاترصد للبنيه التحتيه مش قالو قدمو تفاصيل المشاريع استخدمو اسلوب حددو انه هم للبلد دي رايح يدفعو المبلغ دا والمديرية برتوح توزعه
> ...



مع الشكر لهذا النقاش الايجابي في هذه الصفحة
و اوكد عليكم جميعا بوجود الفرق بين ملف الميزانية الذي يرتبط بكميات اكثر واقعية بسبب زيادة فهم لظروف الموقع و المخططات و التنفيذية و الاسعار هي اكثر دقة لانها مبنية على عروض اسعار و هذا ما يميزه عن ملف المناقصة الذي فيه كميات تقديرية و اسعار تقديرية 

بكل الاحوال لا اتفق كثيرا مع عدم الوضوح بقيمة العقد و تحديد الاعمال لاحقا فالخطر منه اكبر من تجاهله و ذلك لان عقد فيديك يتيح لك التعاقد ك lump sum و عندها انت غير معني بالكميات و ظروف الحفر و المقاول الافضل هو الذي يعطيك سعر افضل و ملف تأهيل افضل و يثبت علميا انه قد فهم ظروف الموقع و مواصفاته و انت كمالك تحدد المطلوب فقط و لو كان خارج حدود الميزانية يوجد اجراءات منطقية تتعلق بالهندسة القيمية للتوافق مع الميزانية 
و الله أعلم


----------



## anwerbasha (16 أكتوبر 2014)

عند عمل Revised schedule في منتصف المشروع . و استعملت last updat في عمل ال revised schedule
بعد الانتهاء , و لم اضع اي base line لان ال revised سيكون ال new base line 
المشكلة اجد ال schedule percent complete - BL start مختلف عن performance percent complete- start
لماذا ؟؟؟ المفترض يكون متماثل لانه لا يوجد assign baseline
شاهد الصورة في المرفق
bl.jpg​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (17 أكتوبر 2014)

anwerbasha قال:


> عند عمل Revised schedule في منتصف المشروع . و استعملت last updat في عمل ال revised schedule
> بعد الانتهاء , و لم اضع اي base line لان ال revised سيكون ال new base line
> المشكلة اجد ال schedule percent complete - BL start مختلف عن performance percent complete- start
> لماذا ؟؟؟ المفترض يكون متماثل لانه لا يوجد assign baseline
> ...


1- يرجى ملاحظة انه يمكن عمل اكثر من baseline و سيكون اسمه BL1 - BL2 و هكذا فيرجى الانتباه الى ماذا اخترت 
2- انا افضل نسخ البرنامج و عند اختار و عمل baseline اخذه من خيار ملف اخر
3- طبعا لا تنسى الفرق بين performance و schedule هما مختلفان تماما


----------



## anwerbasha (18 أكتوبر 2014)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> 1- يرجى ملاحظة انه يمكن عمل اكثر من baseline و سيكون اسمه BL1 - BL2 و هكذا فيرجى الانتباه الى ماذا اخترت
> 2- انا افضل نسخ البرنامج و عند اختار و عمل baseline اخذه من خيار ملف اخر
> 3- طبعا لا تنسى الفرق بين performance و schedule هما مختلفان تماما



المهندس ناصر المحترم
شكرا جزيلا علي الرد. و لكن لم اجد الاجابة علي السؤال
عند عمل ال revised schedule ,و عند عمل asign له كـ Baseline اجد اختلاف بين schedule , Performance 
برجاء مشاهدة الصورة المرفقة في المشاركة السابقة


----------



## TheExpert (29 أكتوبر 2014)

هل أضافت أوراكل أى شىء جديد للبريمافيرا منذ استحواذها عليها بمعنى من الإصدار 6.1 وحتى الإصدار 8.4 مع العلم أن السؤال يقتصر على الإضافات الفنية وليس الشكلية


----------



## وليد ماجد البحيري (9 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ناصر البلخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## sharawi civil (13 ديسمبر 2014)

TheExpert قال:


> Before I have asked you this question I tried to find the answer in Primavera Community
> but I did not get any answer so I think that the problem is in the question which should be asked in another way.m
> 
> : The other way may be as the following
> ...


Dear 
there is no any relation between Budget in Projects Details and the Budget in activities window which is a summation of resources loaded on each activity by time phase,where Budget on Projects Window is a Top-down control for planned and actual spendings​


----------



## ehabsibaey (18 ديسمبر 2014)

thanks v much


----------



## Medhat Mustafa (30 ديسمبر 2014)

anwerbasha قال:


> عند عمل Revised schedule في منتصف المشروع . و استعملت last updat في عمل ال revised schedule
> بعد الانتهاء , و لم اضع اي base line لان ال revised سيكون ال new base line
> المشكلة اجد ال schedule percent complete - BL start مختلف عن performance percent complete- start
> لماذا ؟؟؟ المفترض يكون متماثل لانه لا يوجد assign baseline
> ...



يحدث بالفعل .. في هذه الحالة يقوم البريمافيرا تلقائيا بتعيين البرنامج ك baseline لنفسه دون ان يظهر اسم اي برنامج في خانة ال assign baseline .. وبالفعل عند إظهار الأعمدة الخاصة بال schedule % و ال performance % يكون هناك فرق !! علاوة على الفرق بين ال start و ال bl start وكذلك بالنسبه للمقارنه بين ال finish و ال bl finish !! 
تفسير ذلك هو ان البريمافيرا يتعامل مع البرنامج كبرنامجين .. الاول يحوي كافة التحديثات الفعلية المسجلة ويتضمن تسجيلا حقيقيا لكل ما حدث من انشطه في الموقع وذلك البرنامج هو الذي يظهر ال performance % و ال start , finish dates .. اما البرنامج الاخر فيقوم البريمافيرا بالتعامل مع اول نشاط في المسار له actual start ومن ثم يقوم بحساب تواريخ الانشطه اللاحقة له بناءا على العلاقات المخططه بين الانشطه بغض النظر عن وجود تواريخ بدء ونهاية فعليه لها من عدمه .


----------



## Elassal (30 ديسمبر 2014)

Project Budget and activities Budget 

The budget is completly different from the cost ; either for the project or for the activities .
the cost is money required to complete this activity ( materials or man power ) , while budget is how you are going to handle this cost .
to make it clear , if you evaluate an activity or a project in certain point , you may find that the cost is 30 Million , while you pay only 28 ( budget ) because you agree with a supplier that the payment will be each three months .
therefore , primavera gave the chance to plan your budget according to your contract with the client and your subcontracts' agreements
and this is the reason you may find difference between activities budget and project budget .


----------



## Elassal (30 ديسمبر 2014)

percent complete in primavera 
the schedule percent complete takes in consideration activities duration and the project duration . 
while the performance percent complete takes in consideration time , cost in and cost out . in case the three factors are not available , don't ask primavera what she will give you .because the programmer forget to put condition the availablity of those factors to show this values .


----------



## Elassal (30 ديسمبر 2014)

baseline assignment 
when you don't give the data the programmer doesn't disable the cells .
when you don't assign a baseline the program takes data from last avilable information , may be the previous update or something like that.
the safest way is to assign baseline . 
the primavera problem is that Oracle guys are programmer and the company doesn't produce beta version and incorporate the experts feedback like before . So you have to be careful while dealing with each fature .


----------



## hosini2015 (19 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ..
أشكركم على الموضوع الرائع ..ثم دخول الى صلب السؤال :

أعمل على P6 و أريد ادخال الموارد بشكل الي بدلا من ادخالهم يدويا ..حاولت عمل ذلك من خلال عمل عدة موارد ثم نقل الموارد الى اكسل Export ثم إضافة الموارد (مع مراعاة ما يلزم) ثم Import ,,ثم لا تغيير و لا اضافة للموارد ..
هل من طريقة لان قائمة الكميات المطلوب ادخالها كبيرة جدا جدا و الوقت ضيق ..
و أشكركم لسرعة الرد


----------



## رعد هاني (20 مارس 2015)

سؤال :- باختصار ماهي الخطوات التتابعية لعمل فايل بريمافيرا متضمنا كل الفعاليات التي يؤديها البرنامج وصولا لمرحلة الطباعة


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## MHRL (23 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ناصر البلخي ​


----------



## ناصف على (17 أغسطس 2015)

برجاء الرد على هذا الاستفسار 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t516975.html


----------



## enghaytham (9 نوفمبر 2015)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> 1- يرجى ملاحظة انه يمكن عمل اكثر من baseline و سيكون اسمه BL1 - BL2 و هكذا فيرجى الانتباه الى ماذا اخترت
> 2- انا افضل نسخ البرنامج و عند اختار و عمل baseline اخذه من خيار ملف اخر
> 3- طبعا لا تنسى الفرق بين performance و schedule هما مختلفان تماما



وما هو الفرق بين النسبتين ؟؟؟


----------



## emosea2006 (25 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم
عندى موارد كثير هل يمكن اضفتهم مرة واحدة داخل برنامج بريمافيرا (قاموس) عن طريق مثلن الاكسل او اى برامج اخرى


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

تم بعون الله تعالى تنزيل المحاضرة رقم 4 و هي تتعلق بأسباب تعثر المشاريع بسبب التمويل و التدفق النقدي تم فيها شرح مفصل و تقديم نصائح مفيدة للتغلب على تعثر المشاريع
و نعتذر عن الغياب الفترة الماضية بسبب الانشغال بالعمل و نامل من الله المتابعة 
الرابط
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (17 يونيو 2016)

يرجى مشاهدة الجديد من المحاضرات في ادارة المشروعات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUIWwn-iGS0&index=6&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE&index=2&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ndjGLF4a8&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=1


----------



## nasserbalkhi (23 مايو 2017)

أضفت محاضرة في موضوع التكاليف و هي معدة بشكل جيد و بناء على معلومات محسوبة حول تكاليف اعمال المصنوعية الخرسانة في السعودية ارجو الاستفادة منها و تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mawM-Xz7350

حسابي في توتير ​https://twitter.com/albalkhi_nasser


----------



## محمد19775 (24 مايو 2017)

بارك الله بك مهندس/ناصر 
مبادرة مميزة


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2020)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------

